# CPL filter effect within Lightroom? Remove ghost image from in camera HDR?



## LtFDrebbin (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,
I've got 2 questions.
1. I have a shot of water, and the reflection is distracting. Is there a feature similar to a Polarizing filter within Lightroom I could use to lessen the effect?
2. I took a shot using the HDR feature on the camera. The background is fine, but the person has a ghost image. Is there a relatively easy way to clean this up?

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi.

With regard to question #1: It isn't possible to duplicate the effect of a polarising filter, either in Lightroom or any other image editor. Without actually seeing the image it is a bit hard to recommend or suggest an remedial approach.
Question #2: my suggestion is to try the spot healing tool.

Feel free to post the images id you want to.

Tony Jay


----------



## LtFDrebbin (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, Tony. I had a feeling that was the answer to #1.
As for #2. Here is the picture. Notice the boy, and especially the orange shirt. Is there anything that can be done with it?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 28, 2015)

I am not sure that Lightroom would be able to fix that particular ghost.
Someone with a lot more ability with Photoshop than me would likely be able to sort it though.

Tony Jay


----------



## LtFDrebbin (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks again for the help, Tony. 

I'm going to ask my son to stop bringing his ghost with him when we go on photo adventures!

Sam


----------

